# Best Location in a Concert Hall



## Rachovsky

Hey guys, where is the best location to be, visually and hearingly (not a word, but can't think of one ) in a concert hall? I will be attending the Nashville Symphony Orchestra's performance of Polovtsian Dances, Rhapsody on a theme of Paganini, and Symphony No. 5 by Tchaikovsky so I want a good location in the hall!

A link:

http://www.nashvillesymphony.org/main.taf?p=1,1,4,3&PerfNo=1589


----------



## PostMinimalist

The best location in the concert hall to 'experience' Tchaik 5 is a few feet front of the trombones!! no, kidding apart, you need to get far enough away to let the orchestra 'meld' (sound blending) but not so far away that you lose all the detail you then need to be 'on axis' (in front of the trumpes and trombone bells) so you must sit behind the conductor in as straight a line as you can find so in the middle of row 40 is a good seat in a major concert hall. Things don't vary that much in great halls no matter where you sit because they've been designed by acoustic engineers but every little helps. I like to see the 1st bassoon in Tchaik 5 so get seats slightly to your right facing the stage so he's not obscured by the conductor. 
You also might think about going into the balcony right at the front in the centre. This is a good position since you don't have to look up at the stage all the time. The acoustics are generally a bit fluffy in the 'Gods' (balcony) but they are often cheaper and there is usually a more casual crowd there.
Hope this is useful!
F


----------



## PostMinimalist

I just had a look at the concert hall in your link. It's a classical 'shoe-box' style hall like the Musikverein in Vienna or the City Hall in Glasgow both of which are very 'boomy' at the back. There is another problem in that if you sit in the gallery(downstairs) you are at a table and there is no certainty that you will be facing the orchestra at all! I'd get a sprained neck if I sat with my back to the band all night. (Tchaik 5 is a long work!) If you're not going for drinks and what ever else is on offer at these tables you might try some of the seats to the left in the initial diagram although when I tried to select seats I was given some not so good choices. It looks like you might be too late to get a good cheap seat. If you are you close to the hall you should pass by personally and chose seats - don't take the internets word for it!
Cheers
F


----------



## Rachovsky

That was very helpful, thanks for taking the time to write it. Let me just ask you, based on the remaining seats they have, if any of these look good (and if so, which one's the best).

Click on "performance view, seat view, and house view" at the top there to look from different angles.

http://www.nashvillesymphony.org/ma...tessitura.PriceTypes=1,&tessitura.perfNo=1588
http://www.nashvillesymphony.org/ma...tessitura.PriceTypes=1,&tessitura.perfNo=1588
http://www.nashvillesymphony.org/ma...tessitura.PriceTypes=1,&tessitura.perfNo=1588

I believe the last one looks the best, view wise, and hearing wise.
I also need glasses...I'm near-sighted so I probably won't even be able to see the orchestra, lol.

Thanks again.


----------



## R-F

While we're on the subject, could I get similar advice? 

I'm hoping to book tickets for a concert in London, at the Royal Albert Hall. The BBC Philharmonic Orchestra are playing:

*Elgar*, In the South

*Vaughan Williams*, Piano Concerto

*Rimsky-Korsakov*, Sheherazade

http://www.bbc.co.uk/proms/2008/venues/rah.shtml

That's a link to the layout at the Royal Albert. I tried to load up the virtual tour, but my internet wouldn't let me.  So, if anyone could give me advice as to where I should sit, I would be eternally grateful!


----------



## Guest

*Post-minimalist*, what a great home page and such beautiful music, great to see another Bassist on the site.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Hi again, *Rachovsky* and *R-F*. I hope that you enjoy your concerts! They sound like good programs.

Anyone who followed the Tristan und Isolde thread might remember the following passage:



Chi_town/Philly said:


> ...a simple analysis was applied for selection of seats. I merely checked (on the web-site) the purchase patterns for other performances, and selected from what appeared to be the next most likely bank of seats to sell out.


Maybe not the best plan, but a plan nonetheless. It worked for me--


----------



## PostMinimalist

Andante said:


> *Post-minimalist*, what a great home page and such beautiful music, great to see another Bassist on the site.


Thank you very much for those kind words. I haven't played classical bass for more than 3 years now but I was a pro player for 20 years. I tour with a folk rock group (photos on myspace) and compose now for a living! Do you play professionally? 
Fergus


----------



## PostMinimalist

Rachovsky said:


> That was very helpful, thanks for taking the time to write it. Let me just ask you, based on the remaining seats they have, if any of these look good (and if so, which one's the best).
> 
> Click on "performance view, seat view, and house view" at the top there to look from different angles.
> 
> http://www.nashvillesymphony.org/ma...tessitura.PriceTypes=1,&tessitura.perfNo=1588
> http://www.nashvillesymphony.org/ma...tessitura.PriceTypes=1,&tessitura.perfNo=1588
> http://www.nashvillesymphony.org/ma...tessitura.PriceTypes=1,&tessitura.perfNo=1588
> 
> I believe the last one looks the best, view wise, and hearing wise.
> I also need glasses...I'm near-sighted so I probably won't even be able to see the orchestra, lol.
> 
> Thanks again.


Get your tickets soon! When I looked at the links I was told (for all of them) that there were not enough seats left for your request! Maybe it's a problem with the site but check it out! I saw some seats above the stage to the left (of stage as a performer - right as the audience) last night when I posted the second reply, which might be quite nice if you want to see what's going on inside the band!
Good luck!
F


----------



## Guest

post-minimalist said:


> Thank you very much for those kind words. I haven't played classical bass for more than 3 years now but I was a pro player for 20 years. I tour with a folk rock group (photos on myspace) and compose now for a living! Do you play professionally?
> Fergus


I am retired now I played classical and Jazz, I even had a couple of small jazz combos (not famous) , ah those were the days  sold my Bass a few years ago and laid my Flute to rest about 6 months ago, so I am now a consumer not a producer.


----------

